# Stop Hand Cranking Those Stabilizer Pads



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

It is a lot easier to use our cordless drill with a 3/8" chuck to crank down the stabilizer stands than it was to use that big wrench that came with the trailer. It is a perfect fit for my Black & Decker Storm cordless drill and makes it easy enough that my wife can now help with our set up and break down of camp.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great mod. I was lucky...my camper came with 2 hand cranks. I cut one off for a cordless drill.

Thor


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I would like one, I was just saying this week when setting up that I would like to try something like this.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

NobleEagle,

What voltage drill do you use. I have an old 9.6v that I could donate to the Outbacks tool chest, but wonder if it would be strong enough?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

What an awesome post, I too have been looking for something like this. I didnt want to cut my only crank off, but have been contemplating it. Now I wont have to. Thanks Noble Eagle!

Regards,

Alan

**on edit** Just placed my order instead of stewing about it - perfect


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Great site!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice looking Paul
I also made on but with a longer rod so I don't have to get down and right up to the down riggers

Don


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

Cool... I'll think I'll make one of those myself.
Thanks


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I don't know why I haven't thought of this sooner. I quess that's why this is such a great site. The dealer couldn't find our crank so they gave us one from another trailer. When we got home we found another one in the trailer. I'll cut one down. Do you still need to crank that last bit with a handle to stabilize the trailer?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

They say great minds think alike! I made one of these from our backup crank for our Coleman pop-up about five years ago. There was enough cranking just getting the top cranked up, let alone the stabilizers. I got a number of inquiries over the years as to where I got that tool!

I use my Craftsman 14.4 V drill/driver and it works fine.

A little tip - adjust the torque setting so that it gets your stabilizer tension correct, and then use that same setting all the time. You'll get the same tension on each corner of the trailer, without twisting or flexing the frame.

I told JimBo99 about this when he and his DW visited here and he said I should post it. Glad somebody did, because it sure is a time and effort saver - especially on those hot, sticky days.

Mike


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

It's time to create the patent and roll in the dough!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

ED_RN said:


> It's time to create the patent and roll in the dough!


Then one is shipped to China, and the patent means diddely


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

NobleEagle said:


> It's time to create the patent and roll in the dough!


Then one is shipped to China, and the patent means diddely






















[/quote]

I'm working on a patent right now for a W/D hitch of my own idea.. I am just starting the process.. I do believe I seen that you can get an international patent.. I know some countries dont recongnize those, not sure about China..

I'm getting a provisional patent right now to protect the idea while I test and make changes to the design, do a market study, and work on capitol.. This gives me one year, and then after that, I'll either have to go for the final patent process or forget it.. It only costs a few hundred bucks to protect the idea for 1 year.. The patent office basiclly just records your idea, and thats it.. They came out with the provisional so people can perfect an idea, till they are happy with it.. Once a real patent is applied for, you may not make changes unless you want to apply for another patent.. So they came out with this to make the whole process easier..

Once in the final process, the patent office does an in depth search, if the patent office sees it being talked about, or finds the idea on the internet or anywhere else while doing there searches, it becomes much harder to get a patent.. So, if you have an idea, its best to keep it to yourself, till you have applied for the actual patent and have been awarded patent pending status.. Then while in patent pending status, you may sell, or talk about the idea with others..

Now, if you want to make a modification to an old idea, again, If they find it being talked about, they wont give the patent..

Its quite a process, and I'm in the learning stage.. 
I have the prototype all but done.. I cant wait to try it, and really see it in action.. I have been working on this since Decmeber. If it really works, it could be the sky is the limit, if ya know what I mean..

So if you come up with a great marketable idea, the safest way is to not talk about it.. If you do talk about it in public, you could not make a single change to the original idea.. If someone came up with a modification or a better idea, then you would have to include them in your patent.. It gets very sticky then.. Most of the time the patent office will just deny it to prevent all the trouble..

Carey


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I understand all of this and to tell you the truth, I saw on here that someone else made one. I asked my father-in-law to help me modify a regular socket and was told since it's hardened, it will ruin the blade required to cut it. So, he made one for me. I posted it like all of my other mods and told him about it. He suggested that I see if anyone else was interested in one. Within a few minutes he had his first order. He isn't going to get rich off of it, nor will anyone else. There just isn't enough demand for this specific tool. Now if it was the wire tie? or the sticky note? That would have been another story.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm curious. What mental defficiency do I have that makes me the only one who enjoys manually cranking both the tongue and stab jacks? Any help is appreciated.

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I'm curious. What mental defficiency do I have that makes me the only one who enjoys manually cranking both the tongue and stab jacks? Any help is appreciated.


Don't know for sure, but there must be a name for it. Maybe you're just plain cranky!









I can tell you one thing.....using a cordless drill with the right socket makes a world of difference with my 31RQS.

Thanks to Vern for talking the DW into it last year before Christmas.









Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm still confused about one thing though...
All this talk about power jack extenders... Isn't that why we bring the kids along?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I'm still confused about one thing though...
> All this talk about power jack extenders... Isn't that why we bring the kids along?
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Doug 
But sometimes its easier to just do it yourself









Don


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> NobleEagle,
> 
> What voltage drill do you use. I have an old 9.6v that I could donate to the Outbacks tool chest, but wonder if it would be strong enough?
> 
> ...


Hey Doug,
I managed to pick up an 18 volt Kawasaki (1/2") at Lowes for only $56. Since I put it in the TT it has discovered many other uses. It also came with two batteries and a flashlight. With the extra torque I'll be able to make an adaptor that can be used for the electric tongue jack also.

Noble Eagle did a great job making the one that he did.
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I'm still confused about one thing though...
> All this talk about power jack extenders... Isn't that why we bring the kids along?
> 
> 
> ...


I agree Doug. My six year old wants to help, and this is the one area he can.

Of course, later on I check to make sure they are snug.

Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3LEES said:


> I'm still confused about one thing though...
> All this talk about power jack extenders... Isn't that why we bring the kids along?
> 
> 
> ...


I agree Doug. My six year old wants to help, and this is the one area he can.

Of course, later on I check to make sure they are snug.

Dan
[/quote]

Doug...yes it is!

Dan...I do the same!


----------

